# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working



## panja (Sep 4, 2006)

I was cleaning my laptop with a barely-wet sponge last night (it's never hurt before) and while I was cleaning my trackpad, some of the moisture got into the mouse buttons under the trackpad.

For the next few hours the buttons were going crazy, with the right-click barely working with a long delay, the left click thinking I was holding it down, and so on. Then both buttons became 100% unresponsive.

How on earth do I go about fixing these buttons? I can use an external mouse for now but I don't want my laptop mouse to just die like this. Would attempting to get underneath the buttons help?

Thanks!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

hi and welcome to tsf, you can try that. but from what you discribe i think you will need a new touchpad here is a link for a replacement. http://www.discountelectronics.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=13675
you could power it down and let it sit upside down and dry out and see if will work again.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

Here is a link on how to remove your palmrest.

You will need to remove your palmrest to replace it. Unfortunately the touchpad is integrated into the palmrest, but you could attempt to remove the "button" area and clean the contacts and buttons with a 90%+ alcohol. Let it dry completely and check for functionality. Hopefully you did no permanent damage to the circuits.


----------



## panja (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

Will buying a new touchpad for just the case (the plastic parts) help fix the problem when I think the problem is internal? 

I have also noticed that even when I don't touch the touchpad at all, my laptop sometimes thinks I am pushing and holding my right mouse button (I was just reminded of this as the right-click menu suddenly popped up while I was typing this message).

The touchpad uses Synaptics Pointing Device software and there is a touchpad icon in my windows tray that lights up when I touch or click it, and sometimes the right mouse button in the image lights up as it would if I am clicking it.

I will try opening the laptop case to see if there is anything I can do inside (thanks for finding the opening instructions!). If the plastic case seems to be fine then I don't think ordering a new case would help. But if cleaning under the buttons doesn't work I wonder what to do next. :[


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

The touchpad is integrated into the palmrest. The palmrest is the entire top of the laptop case. You cannot replace the touchpad by itself. Any damage from moisture in the touchpad should, hopefully, only have affected the touchpad.


----------



## panja (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

I opened my laptop up (for the first time; was interesting!) to see the trackpad and now I definitely see why I need to go order a new palm rest. I think the water damaged and broke the trackpad backing, since everything else looked OK under there (I doubt the water messed up anywhere else since the only other thing under the trackpad is the battery).

Thanks for the help and great links!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

your welcome


----------



## panja (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

Sorry to bump my old thread but I am finally getting around to replacing my palm rest and I have a little problem:

none of the tutorials tell how to replace it, just how to remove it!

I got a replacement part but it needs a part from the old palm rest to work.
Except I can't find out what this part is called or how to move it from the old palm rest to the new one.

Can someone tell me what this is called and how to move it between palm rests?

Documentation

It's the green strip above the keyboard that sits below the hinge cover. What is this thing called and how do I move it without breaking it? 

Thanks!

Edit: oops, posted this before noticing that there were only 2 screws on the piece and just blindly moved those screws over even though I don't like doing anything without directions (so I don't break stuff).

It looks like it worked. Still interested in what that piece is called, though, for future reference.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

That piece is the PCB that contains the power button and the LED's.

Dell Inspiron 1501 / Latitude 131L / Vostro 1000 LED Power C...


----------



## panja (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

Thanks a bunch! It's always good to know what things are called.  And also good to know where to get replacements.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

No problem, how is the mouse pad function?


----------



## panja (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

My replacement trackpad and both buttons are as good as new! Works fine now!
Learning to repair my laptop by myself is fun.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1501 - mouse buttons not working*

Glad you got it sorted!!! Good luck with your laptop!

Take a read through this. It will, hopefully, help you keep your computer tip top condition!
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html

GZ


----------

